

Where, how and why would China get the source code to Microsoft's Windows? - svag
http://www.guardian.co.uk/technology/2010/dec/04/microsoft-source-code-theft

======
jdp23
It wasn't just Windows -- at the time I also heard that Exchange and Office
were also affected.

There was also concern that the hackers might have inserted back doors into
various software. I know one group that decided know verify each checkin over
the four month period.

